# Cen.Cal and So.Cal Herfs



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Anyone have any plans or have any ideas for the great republic. To bad Im missing out the Las Vegas herf by 2 days well let me know. :ms


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

If ya don't mind drivin we're havin a little get together in San Diego at the end of the month
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13695


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

SDmate said:


> If ya don't mind drivin we're havin a little get together in San Diego at the end of the month
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13695


 . . . and a patio herf every saturday night in Gardena (LA), CA.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> . . . and a patio herf every saturday night in Gardena (LA), CA.


and sometimes at the Deck

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14502

Rob


----------

